# ساعدوني في الاختيار



## ابا قدامة (20 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو الافادة منكم في اختياري للجامعة التي ادرس بها دبلومة 

حيث انني انوي باذن الله ان ادرس دبلومة في قسمنا العزيز ميكاترونكس وبعدها الماجيستير باذن الله لذلك فانني اريد الافادة منكمفياي كلية ادرس الدبلومة 
حيث انني من سكان القاهرة 

هناك ثلاث اتجاهات 
جامعة عين شمس
جامعة القاهرة
جامعة الازهر

ارجو لمن قام بعمل دبلومة او من عنده خبرة بالموضوع بالرد ولا يبخل علي

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 


طبعا اني مو من مصر فما اعرف تفاصيل دقيقة ولكن رائيي الشخصي انه تختار الاقدم ....لان هيج اقسام تمر بتحولات وتغييرات من الاسوء للافضل بمروور الوقت من ناحية الدروس وطبيعتها والكادر التدريسي واختصاصه واقترابهم من الميكاترونيكس الدقيق شيئا فشيئاااااا


اسف للتدخل ولكن وجه نظر متواضعه 


مع الشكر 


علي عباس جاسم عراق كورس ماستر


----------



## ابا قدامة (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخ عباس علي الاضافة الغالية وجزاك الله خيرا

وارجو من جميع الاخوة المشاركة لان اراء الجميع تهمني


----------



## ahmedmecha (20 أبريل 2008)

وعليكم السلام

أنت تطلب دراسة الميكاترونيكس في مصر .. وبصراحة لايمكن لأي شخص من خارج مصر أن يجيب على سؤالك لذلك أتمنى من الاخوه مهندسين الميكاترونيكس في مصر أن يجيبوك على سؤالك 

أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ابا قدامة (21 أبريل 2008)

ahmedmecha قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> أنت تطلب دراسة الميكاترونيكس في مصر .. وبصراحة لايمكن لأي شخص من خارج مصر أن يجيب على سؤالك لذلك أتمنى من الاخوه مهندسين الميكاترونيكس في مصر أن يجيبوك على سؤالك
> 
> أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


 
جزاك الله خيرا واتمني من الاخوة المصريين المشاركة والافادة


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوكم طالب فى الفرقة الثانية قسم ميكاترونكس فى معهد العالى للتكنولوجيا العاشر من رمضان --- المعهد اقدم واحد فى مجال الميكاترونكس فى مصر --- وحاصل على افضل روبوكن فى مصر والخامس على العالم سنة 2005 على ما اتذكر حيث قسم ميكاترونكس فى المعهد من اوائل التسعينات


----------



## MUSLIM125 (30 أبريل 2008)

روح خدها فى القاهرة و ربنا يوفقك يا أخ أحمد


----------

